# انا بحاجة لهذا الكتاب في الصناعة



## ابو ثابت84 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا محتاج لهذا الكتاب
ضروري جدا خاص بالصناعات الكيماوية

Shreve's Chemical Process Industries, 5th edition, George T Austin

,McGraw-Hill book company, 1984,

ISBN 0-07-057147-3
(in case ordering ISBN 0-07-766167)


----------



## عثمان الراوي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

Al-salam alykom
I download this book on rapidshare for you
Injoy this book and dont forget me with Al-Doaa 
othman alrawi

http://rapidshare.com/files/149505903/Sherive_Chemical_Process_Industries.rar.html​


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك
ويجزيك كل خير
انا بشكرك بصدق


----------



## عثمان الراوي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*فيه كتاب احسن*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي انا حملت لك كتاب شريف ولكني انصحك بهذه الانسايكلوبيديا الرائعه من خمسة اجزاء اعتمد عليها انشاء الله ولا تنسانا من الدعاء

Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing - 5 Volume Set (Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design) 








http://rapidshare.com/files/146332842/Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Processing_-_5_Volums-.rar

OR
http://www.filefactory.com/file/67926f/n/0824755634_rar​


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررا ا جدا على المعلومات و الكتب القيمة هذه


----------

